# pyramid sinker mold.



## petewv (Jan 4, 2011)

I am planning on surf /pier fishing at Hilton Head about the first or second week of March. I am working on making a pyramid sinker mold . I would like to know what weight sinkers I will need. Also should I make a 3 or 4 side pyramid sinker. What works best?


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cant answer your question but how do you make a mold.


----------



## petewv (Jan 4, 2011)

I am in the engineering stage of the process. I made a sinker out of cardboard. Made a wood box .used easy sand fast drying drywall powder and water .. Poured the dry wall mixture into the wood box . Then I pushed the cardboard sinker into the soft drywall mud . when the mud sit up I removed the paper sinker. The mold should dry for a long time before pouring lead into it . I poured lead into a one sinker mold no it did not explode. I Bet your sorry you asked .


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a thought - could you have not used a store-bought sinker and avoided the cardboard sinker part? Maybe wrap it in wax paper fist to aid removal. 

IMHO - 4 sided rolls more than 3 sided, which rolls more than a frog tongue.


----------



## petewv (Jan 4, 2011)

yes i could use a store bought sinker . that take's all the fun out of it . i need some thing to do . i live in West Virginia , there is snow on the ground and it is 10 degrees outside. playing with lead i may get burnt or a very sick hi. what i am trying to say is . i am playing withy the idea of useing the drywall mud may not be that great of a idea. i read on here that bondo makes a good sinker mold. sand will also work but i am not sure how you use sand . do you just push the sinker into the sand to make a mold? then pour the lead or what.

what weight should i make.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Most people that make their own use molds they bought. What weight? Ask the guys at Hilton Head (SC/GA forum here on P&S)what they are throwing. Tell them what your fishing with and for and how or ask them what with, for and how.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Doesn't BASSPRO still sell the molds pretty cheap.? Would be a lot easier.


----------



## Acedoc (May 10, 2010)

easiest way. take wet clay and use a cube to indent it in the shape of a pyramid. then just pour lead into the mold it does not burst or burn. i made a few cone shaped sinkers using the same.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Acedoc said:


> easiest way. take wet clay and use a cube to indent it in the shape of a pyramid. then just pour lead into the mold it does not burst or burn. i made a few cone shaped sinkers using the same.



do what !!! 
i guess you have never seen hot lead explode when it comes into contact with water !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
do not use wet clay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DERFM said:


> do what !!!
> i guess you have never seen hot lead explode when it comes into contact with water !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> do not use wet clay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Can't stress this enough. Keep molten lead away from any moisture.....*


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Pete Im in Harrisville and have a mold sure we could work something out.
My mold has lead eyes not my fav but works fine till you get to the really heavy sinkers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Acedoc said:


> easiest way. take wet clay and use a cube to indent it in the shape of a pyramid. then just pour lead into the mold it does not burst or burn. i made a few cone shaped sinkers using the same.


I tried clay molds. Kiln dried, not wet. I have scares from sweat droping in the pot. Outside and dress like a bee keeper.


----------



## Acedoc (May 10, 2010)

guess i was lucky! thanks for the info.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

rattler said:


> I tried clay molds. Kiln dried, not wet. I have scares from sweat droping in the pot. Outside and dress like a bee keeper.


How well do baked clay molds work?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I made mine from Bondo in 1/2 a beer can.

Just mix Bondo in a beer can with the top removed. Coat a sinker of desired size with vaseline, insert into the Bondo and let it cure. Remove sinker and trim excess can material. Let the mold sit for 24 hours before using. Pour in hot lead, insert a brass eye with a pliers, hold it steady for a few seconds then release. After a minute pull the sinker out of the mold by the eye. Repeat.

I made hundreds from a single mold. If you want a little smaller sinker just don’t fill the mold as much.

WEAR EYE PROTECTION at all times.


----------

